#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-11-03
<HakanS> christoffer: Är du här?
<christoffer> HakanS:
<christoffer> ska följa ett UDS session precis
<HakanS> Aha.
<HakanS> Själv sitter jag på jobbet.
<HakanS> Såg att du registrerat dig i vår Drupal-del.
<HakanS> Jag har fixat så att du kan skriva.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> perfekt
<HakanS> Fråga om det är något du undrar.
<christoffer> HakanS: Det ska jag göra
<christoffer> Såg du mitt mail angående "currentmonth" på wikin?
<HakanS> Ja. Jag har låtit förra månaden vara "current" t.o.m första söndagen i månaden.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> det låter som en vettig plan
<HakanS> Nu är det dags för två-fika.
<HakanS> Tänkvärd läsning: http://randall.executiv.es/just_add_water
<HakanS> Depending on who you ask, free operating systems (based on a free kernel) enjoy about 1% market share (on client computers). Of those about 50% run Ubuntu. That means 0.5% of the people in your town or city are running Ubuntu.
<HakanS> So some easy math should tell you that you are not alone. If your town has 10,000 people in it, you'll likely be able to find 50 people just like you. Pretty cool huh? If your town has more than 200 people, you are not alone ;)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-10-30
<HakanS> Hejsan
